# Plant ID



## Supracoracoideous (Jan 16, 2010)

This is from another forum. Guy doesnt know what this plant is and I am interested in knowing what it is.

Thanks.

http://www.aquariacentral.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=121294&d=1267937779

http://www.aquariacentral.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=121293&d=1267937779

In the foreground:
http://www.aquariacentral.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=120169&d=1267056876


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

It may be this:
http://www.tropica.com/productcard.asp?id=101C

You should not bury the rhizome (where the leaves attach).


----------



## Supracoracoideous (Jan 16, 2010)

Bump

Anyone know what this is?

Thanks.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Did you see my previous post?


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi Supracoracoideous,

It looks a lot like a plant my wife has in a pot, are you sure it is a true aquatic?


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Hmmm..... Doesn't look the same when it's not on my phone. :neutral: It does look like it might be an Aroid, but I'm not sure what it is. I think Seattle is probably on the right track.


----------

